# efatura pendente



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi all, 
I'm trying to resolved two efaturas pendentes. These are for a new car and the associated circulation tax. Does anyone know how they should be classified? It seems that "Other" is the only reasonable option, but I might be mistaken.
Would much appreciate your insights/experience on the matter.
Thanks!
VV


----------



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

In case this is useful to anyone else, they helped me at financas - both go to "Otras".


----------

